# Rebel XTi for $175 - Good deal?



## Mollusk (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a guy willing to sell me a Canon EOS Rebel XTi (DS126151, whatever that means) for $175. That includes an 18 - 55mm lens.

I'm a total beginner so I don't need anything high-end, but I also don't want to buy something only to find out it's junk.

Is this a good deal?


----------



## jrizal (Feb 9, 2013)

What is the condition? Shutter count? This is the price at B&H and eBay.

Used Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi Digital Camera 1236B002 B&H

Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi | eBay


----------



## josue305 (Mar 19, 2013)

i bought one with 2 batteries, same stock lens.. for $200 in very good condition.. yes, $175 is a very fair price.


----------



## Cannoneer (Mar 20, 2013)

Ive been taking pictures with an xti for a few year now and it still works.flawlessly. Only thing i dislike is the absence of live view for some low or high shots


----------

